# 17 Jan 14:  Two Canadians among the dead in Kabul suicide bombing



## The_Falcon (17 Jan 2014)

Very very bad day yesterday

http://news.nationalpost.com/2014/01/17/two-canadians-among-16-killed-in-afghan-explosion/



> OTTAWA — Two Canadians were among 16 people who died in a brutal suicide attack on Friday at a restaurant in the Afghanistan capital of Kabul, Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird’s office confirmed.
> 
> There was no further information about the two Canadian victims. Baird’s office said it could not release further information due to privacy concerns.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2014)

R.I.P.    

This from DFAIT:


> Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird today issued the following statement following a deadly terrorist attack on a restaurant in Kabul which has claimed the lives of many, and left many more injured. At this point, we can confirm that two Canadian citizens have died in the attack.
> 
> “Canada condemns in the strongest possible terms the targeted, cowardly terrorist attack today on a restaurant in Kabul.
> 
> ...



This from The Canadian Press:


> Two Canadians were among 16 people who died in a brutal suicide attack on Friday at a restaurant in the Afghanistan capital of Kabul, Foreign Affairs Minister John Baird's office confirmed. There was no further information about the two Canadian victims. Baird's office said it could not release further information due to privacy concerns.
> 
> Canada is winding up a military training mission in Afghanistan, but sources in the Department of National Defence said that no uniformed personnel were among the casualties.
> 
> ...



From the Taliban taking credit for the murder (screen capture also attached if you don't want to click on a Taliban web site) - note map in Taliban statement showing all the nearby embassies:


> The coordinated group martyrdom attack which struck the restaurant ‘Taverna du Liban’ of foreign invaders at 07:30 pm last night lasted till 09:30 pm local time in which the invaders suffered heavy losses, according to officials.
> 
> The target of the attack was a restaurant frequented by high ranking foreigners located on 14th street of Wazir Akbar Khan area in Kabul city where the invaders used to dine with booze and liquor in the plenty.
> 
> ...



*EDITED* to add screen capture of initial Taliban report of attack, claiming mostly German casualties.


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2014)

Emphasis mine:


> ISAF strongly condemns the brutal Taliban attack on a Kabul restaurant yesterday which resulted in the deaths of more than a dozen civilians.
> 
> "I express my deepest sympathies to the victims and families of those wounded and killed in last night's brutal and senseless attack," said Gen. Joseph F. Dunford, Jr., the ISAF commander.  "*Once again the Taliban have demonstrated their complete disregard for human life and shown their intent for the future of Afghanistan.  The Taliban must stop premeditated and indiscriminate slaughter of civilians, especially on those who are working to bring stability and prosperity to the Afghan people*.”
> 
> ...


ISAF, 18 Jan 14

Edited to add links to statements from the UN mission in Afghanistan, the Security Council and the U.N. Secretary-General


----------



## The Bread Guy (18 Jan 2014)

... according to the latest here ....


> *Ottawa financial consultant Peter McSheffrey* has been identified as one of the two local men killed in the Kabul bombing Friday night.
> 
> His brother, Robert McSheffrey emailed the Citizen a statement from the family, saying that they are all “grieving this tragic and shocking loss.
> 
> ...


.... and here:


> One of two Canadians killed in a suicide bombing in Afghanistan's capital of Kabul on Friday was a man from Gatineau.
> 
> A suicide bomber blew himself up outside a restaurant that was filled with foreigners and affluent Afghans, say officials, and at the same time two gunmen entered through the back door and opened fire.
> 
> ...


More here:


> The two Canadians killed in a deadly suicide bombing in Afghanistan on Friday worked for a Quebec accounting firm, their employer has confirmed.
> 
> Pierre Samson told CTV News Channel on Saturday that the two men, one from Gatineau and another from Ottawa, were doing auditing work for the Canadian International Development Agency in Afghanistan ....


----------



## McG (19 Jan 2014)

Apparently, the attack marked the deadliest event for non-Afghan civilians since the start of the war:  http://www.ottawacitizen.com/news/Afghan+restaurant+attack+that+killed+people+deadliest+foreign/9404566/story.html


----------



## McG (20 Jan 2014)

One opinion that this was inevitable:
http://fullcomment.nationalpost.com/2014/01/19/afganistan-terrorist-attack-that-killed-two-canadians-and-19-others-was-a-long-time-coming/


----------



## The Bread Guy (20 Jan 2014)

This from Pakistan media:


> Afghanistan's National Security Council, which is chaired by President Hamid Karzai, on Sunday accused "foreign intelligence services" of being behind the deadly attack on a Kabul restaurant, in an apparent reference to Pakistan.
> 
> "The NSC said such sophisticated and complex attacks are not the work of the ordinary Taliban, and said without doubt foreign intelligence services beyond the border are behind such bloody attacks," a statement from the palace said.
> 
> "Beyond the border" is a phrase commonly used by the Afghan government to refer to Pakistan ....


----------

